# 2008 Impala



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Getting started in the morning. 2 pump, 4 dump, accumulators, 3 batteries, street charger.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 9 2008, 09:34 PM~12386008
> *Getting started in the morning. 2 pump, 4 dump, accumulators, 3 batteries, street charger.
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 2007, but it is a company car :biggrin:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

why??? :dunno:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

why the fuck not???


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I hear the hardlines being done in this car are going to be Off The Hook!


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Dec 9 2008, 11:55 PM~12386612
> *why the fuck not???
> *



because it will look like :barf: thats why :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

cant wait to see it.. still debating on juicing the Magnum tho..... :biggrin:

AND roll 13" supremes and whites, just to piss off the big wheelers. the 20s will go on the impala after the bodydrop...


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

more pics


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

i personally think they look good bagged up or juiced up .. cant wait too see more pics ... sorry to hi jack but here is one that i like


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Dec 10 2008, 06:46 PM~12392391
> *i personally think they look good bagged up or juiced up  .. cant wait too see more pics  ... sorry to hi jack but here is  one that i like
> 
> 
> ...


That cars fuckin badass :cheesy:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

what size rims are you running homie? i might be gettin a 06 ss not sure yet, but yeah what homeboy said more pics!


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

thats not my car but i like it got the pic from his myspace, i believe its on 24s


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Gotta love the one sided guys on this site. If it isn't a 64 on wires, it doesn't deserve to be on a website called Lay it Low??? Some people crack me up.

This car is on 22's and will be lower than the one posted above for sure. I have the pump rack and battery rack done. I will get pics up tonight. I am working on the cylinders today. I am making 100% new struts so I don't cut up the stock stuff. This will be a completly bolt on setup. No welding on the car.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 11 2008, 09:00 AM~12398659
> *Gotta love the one sided guys on this site. If it isn't a 64 on wires, it doesn't deserve to be on a website called Lay it Low??? Some people crack me up.
> 
> This car is on 22's and will be lower than the one posted above for sure. I have the pump rack and battery rack done. I will get pics up tonight. I am working on the cylinders today. I am making 100% new struts so I don't cut up the stock stuff. This will be a completly bolt on setup. No welding on the car.
> *


X2

I can see a war between guys on air and the guys on hydraulics - but the way I look at it is we prefer juice to air so we should all be on the same side?


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

You guys gonna start posting "donks in hear too?" Big ass 30" wheels with 2 pump set ups???? Just because a car has juice doesnt make it a "lowrider", so no, certain cars dont belong on LIL my .02....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*I been wanting to buy a new Impala and juice it as well for a shop daily,.. just havent had the time with these 2dr new towncar conversions we been doing. glad to see someone else doing it, AND IN AZ! cant wait to see pics  *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Dec 10 2008, 04:46 PM~12392391
> *i personally think they look good bagged up or juiced up  .. cant wait too see more pics  ... sorry to hi jack but here is  one that i like
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Dec 10 2008, 05:46 PM~12392391
> *i personally think they look good bagged up or juiced up  .. cant wait too see more pics  ... sorry to hi jack but here is  one that i like
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride, can't wait to see pics of the one tre5 is doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Is the Impala still a W-body?
This was my W-body i put dros on. 10 switch 2 pump 4 dump 4 batts 4 accums, no springs. Got any questions or need help with setup related to w-bodies let me know


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry about not having pics yet. I promise today! I have the front struts done and painted. The rears are almost there. I am going to take pics of everything outside the car, then installed.

I don't know how a car with hydros is considered a donk if it is as low as possible. This car has 22's, so it will be lower than the newer one above that was posted. Plus it's on juice and not strut bags, so it will lay lower because of that as well.

I have seen a lot of 64's with wires that don't lay, so why are they OK to post on layitlow? Some people??????????? Like you say it's your opinion, this is mine... If I am planning on laying it low, no matter what type of car it is or what size and type of wheels, it belongs on a website called layitlow.com.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

pics so far...


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

nice homie


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Very nice Peter!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what do you reinforce on the types of cars?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

chain bridge from the hood to the trunk. lol
















no reinforcing, its not a hopper...........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

isnt something going to bend or come out of alignment. like the doors not shutting right


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 08:59 PM~12417398
> *isnt something going to bend or come out of alignment. like the doors not shutting right
> *


have yet to have any issues on my car...


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

pics of i tlocked and layed my wifey has an 07 SS impala i wnt to bag but might just juice it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 9 2008, 10:34 PM~12386008
> *Getting started in the morning. 2 pump, 4 dump, accumulators, 3 batteries, street charger.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: :nono: hno: not full frame ur asking for trouble those impala are nice newer cars dont beat on them like we do oldschools


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 12 2008, 07:41 PM~12416270
> *pics so far...
> 
> 
> ...


too late nevermind 
:|


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Does the cylinder sit REAL loose in those strut sleeves?? Even when the weight of the car is on them when raised up? If it doesnt, which i dont see how it can, when you turn corners it flexes the hose cuz the hose has to turn with the wheel. Now you wouldnt think its that much flex but I broke hoses real quick doing that! My cylinders were welded in so I had to get a full time swivel fitting on the cylinder so the hose wouldnt have to move when the strut did. Theyre about $30-$40 a piece from a parker store. I still have mine if you run into that problem. My fittings look a little weird but I had to run them around cuz the axle was right below the cylinder.










Heres the back I did










Heres the full time swivel


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks great!

I'm anxious to see how low it sits


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 13 2008, 08:28 AM~12419581
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:  hno:  not full frame ur asking for trouble those impala are nice newer cars dont beat on them like we do oldschools
> *



haha, yeah, I will beat on it with all 36volts and those accumulators. You know how well those work for hopin and dancin....


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

looks like some good work guys, cant wait to start on the Magnum come spring time. post pics of that Impala in motion!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 13 2008, 09:47 AM~12419933
> *haha, yeah, I will beat on it with all 36volts and those accumulators. You know how well those work for hopin and dancin....
> *



still a nice car tho no if an or buts about that nothing like a chevy


----------



## Chris1977 (Jun 8, 2008)

Those struts are really look good..! 
I build them also for european cars,those hoses where a pain when turning the front wheels. also de lower front fittings where sometimes a problem hitting on the axle..but in a mather off time it got fixed like coupedeville did, that worked great !


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice work. What kind are those swivels you are using?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*why dont any of you use reverse flows? with floating cyl, coil over? thats how I do all my euro struts, never have problems, I make all my own shaft, brackets, cups and swivels. work very well. lemme see if by chance I have a pic of them, not sure if I do, tho, lemme check the Photobucket :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*btw Peter,.. looks nice bro  *


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Because reverse flows suck! :rofl:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chris1977_@Dec 13 2008, 12:58 PM~12420583
> *Those struts are really look good..!
> I build them also for european cars,those hoses where a pain when turning the front wheels. also de lower front fittings where sometimes a problem hitting on the axle..but in a mather off time it got fixed like coupedeville did, that worked great !
> *


Yep it sucks breaking hoses all the time. I tried using the rubber sleeve that fits tight over the hose and everything. Got the swivel fittings and never had another hose break. Swivel fittings or reverse flow is only way to go.  

peter youll be happy with no coils and accums, mine rode nice as fuck at normal ride height!!


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice.

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Dec 13 2008, 01:42 PM~12421163
> *Because reverse flows suck! :rofl:
> *



*I guess they would if you buy junk :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't like reverse flows, there is no need for them. If you run the hose correctly and secure it correctly there should never be a problem. This isn't my car, I did it for a friend of a friend. He drove down from Vegas and I did it start to finish in 4 days. I will get some better pics tomorrow, but here are some from tonight.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I would do away with that wimpy flatbar hold down, just looks rigged when the hold down is bowed over the batteries. However with that said overall looks nice and clean. I like the plumbing.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 07:14 PM~12423602
> *I guess they would if you buy junk :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :rofl: I had my wife's Daily 94 Accord on Pro Hopper Reverse flow that i bought from Jerry when he was at Pro Hopper and Accumies for 2 years and we never had a Problem. :dunno:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I have been jucing strut cars for as long as I can remember and learned my lessons with reverse flows - never again.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Dec 13 2008, 10:04 PM~12424687
> *I have been jucing strut cars for as long as I can remember and learned my lessons with reverse flows - never again.
> *


And how long ago was that! :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Derek and I have been juicing cars (I guess you call them euro style, even though most of them are not european) for over 10 years each. I started back in 1997 with my juiced izusu pickup, Derek started a year or 2 earlier than me. So we kinda know what we are talking about. Some people like things one way, others like it another way. There is not necessarily a right and wrong with the reverse flows. If they work for you great, but we don't like them so we don't use them.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

finished pics...


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 14 2008, 09:06 AM~12426384
> *Derek and I have been juicing cars (I guess you call them euro style, even though most of them are not european) for over 10 years each. I started back in 1997 with my juiced izusu pickup, Derek started a year or 2 earlier than me. So we kinda know what we are talking about. Some people like things one way, others like it another way. There is not necessarily a right and wrong with the reverse flows. If they work for you great, but we don't like them so we don't use them.
> *


Regardless of how long you guys have been lifting cars you fellas did a good job. I was just fucking with yall earlier. Im gonna want one of them manifold for my Acura anyhow  just gonna use the setup i removed from my wife's Accord. :biggrin:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Amazingly clean work as always.

There's a lot of haters in this thread for such an immaculately-executed setup.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Dec 14 2008, 10:48 AM~12427022
> *Amazingly clean work as always.
> 
> There's a lot of haters in this thread for such an immaculately-executed setup.
> *


I think some people take a general question or personal feedback as Hating! :uh:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 14 2008, 10:06 AM~12426384
> *Derek and I have been juicing cars (I guess you call them euro style, even though most of them are not european) for over 10 years each. I started back in 1997 with my juiced izusu pickup, Derek started a year or 2 earlier than me. So we kinda know what we are talking about. Some people like things one way, others like it another way. There is not necessarily a right and wrong with the reverse flows. If they work for you great, but we don't like them so we don't use them.
> *



*noone was saying you guys didnt know what you were talking about. and I gave you props for the work. Nor did i say there was a right and wrong way. I simply stated what i use. and i been at this 18 yrs, so Im certainly no rookie. I wouldnt suppose you would use off the shelf reverse flows, from some company that had no biz building reverseflows..lol. like you said,.. everyone has thier own way of doing things. I machine my own reverse flows.  *


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

http://streetsourcemag.com/forum/topic.asp...American%20Cars :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

keep upthe good work have been following the buildup on streetsource. is this something you guys might put into production ( the cylinder kit?)


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I expect critisism, it is an open forum. No worries on the hate, I didn't post anything mentioning it before (others did). All I simply said was people have different ways of doing things. This is the way we like to do it. Enough said on the hate issue. I appreciate the comments and questions. 
This was a prohopper setup that the owner had previously purchased. None of this stuff will be "put in to production". We will have other options for this kind of stuff. Some will be universal, and some will be vehicle specific. We will eventually have something similar to this, as far as a bolt in strut goes.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 14 2008, 10:53 AM~12427047
> *I think some people take a general question or personal feedback as Hating!  :uh:
> *


I wasn't singling anyone out :uh:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter+Dec 12 2008, 09:56 PM~12417365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

I like how the 36v is fed to the solenoids. One less wire to run from the batteries.

Never seen it done like that, interesting...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 13 2008, 09:52 PM~12424151
> *I don't like reverse flows, there is no need for them. If you run the hose correctly and secure it correctly there should never be a problem. This isn't my car, I did it for a friend of a friend. He drove down from Vegas and I did it start to finish in 4 days. I will get some better pics tomorrow, but here are some from tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Job :thumbsup: what else is in the works for the trunk ??


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

He is going to do a stereo back there and make a raised floor with a viewing window for the pumps. The batteries will be hidden.
Thanks again for the compliments. Hopefully I will be doing another car soon.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

Juice a Phantom


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

bring me one and I will.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Here ya go, not juiced but lowered pretty good. A buddy of mine works at the dealership. He said that this thing has aftermarket adjusters on the stock air ride system.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jan 12 2009, 12:25 PM~12679576
> *Here ya go, not juiced but lowered pretty good. A buddy of mine works at the dealership. He said that this thing has aftermarket adjusters on the stock air ride system.
> 
> 
> ...


ballin!


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

car looks great! nice to see a modern lo-lo with class, instead of jacked up and u gotta use a step ladder to check your oil.

clean install too, i've always wondered what kind of problem end up because of front wheels drive installs (cv shaft angles) and of course with there not being any frame, making sub frame connectors would be a must (i think) at least they wouldn't hurt.

tucks those wheels nice though, and i'd leave the body as is, no body kit, looks tight as hell.


nice work!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

deffinatly no body kit. Its an impala, not a wanna be race car.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

LOOKS CLEAN BRO


----------



## Killer Kali (Jul 14, 2005)

got any pics of it fully locked up


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

That actually looks really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz+Dec 13 2008, 01:42 PM~12421163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST WONDERING WHY? WHAT'S WRONG WITH THEM


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 20 2009, 05:26 PM~13634552
> *JUST WONDERING WHY? WHAT'S WRONG WITH THEM
> *


The bulkhead fitting sucks, and unreliable. The cylinders themselves ride like shit, dump like shit, and are pretty much shit. I had regular cylinders mounted upside down on a mac strut car...rode awesome...switched to reverse flows, and i hated life...then switched back to regulars and was lovin life again....


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 13 2008, 09:52 PM~12424151
> *I don't like reverse flows, there is no need for them. If you run the hose correctly and secure it correctly there should never be a problem. This isn't my car, I did it for a friend of a friend. He drove down from Vegas and I did it start to finish in 4 days. I will get some better pics tomorrow, but here are some from tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


thats what the fuck im talking about fuck all them haters out there!!!! hater proof


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jan 12 2009, 12:25 PM~12679576
> *Here ya go, not juiced but lowered pretty good. A buddy of mine works at the dealership. He said that this thing has aftermarket adjusters on the stock air ride system.
> 
> 
> ...


That the kinda shop I want when I grow up....I'm gonna go try my luck on the Mega Bucks machine


Clean work homie....


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

nice work bro!


----------

